# [ 2014 ] Is 1 week at Edinburgh, Scotland too long?



## myip

I already brought a ticket to Scotland and return at Nice, France for next summer.  It is 14 days total.  I am wondering how long should I stay in Edinburgh and nice.I am thinking 1 week at each of the place.  Is there a lot of places to see in Edinburgh.


----------



## DeniseM

Edinburgh is wonderful - there are so many historical things to see - you could stay far more than a week - it's magical!  When are you going?  Where are you staying?

My favorite:  http://www.edinburghcastle.gov.uk/


----------



## myip

DeniseM said:


> Edinburgh is wonderful - there are so many historical things to see - you could stay far more than a week - it's magical!  When are you going?  Where are you staying?
> 
> My favorite:  http://www.edinburghcastle.gov.uk/


Our plan is June 26 fly to Edinburgh and return at Nice on July 12.
I am trying to figure out how to divide the time between the places.
I will be staying at Sheraton at Edinburgh and Le Méridien NiceMeridian at Nice or Monte Carlo.  I have to start using my spg points.


----------



## DeniseM

That's a nice time of year to go - weather should be great.


----------



## Passepartout

Get out and explore. Read Dan Brown's Da Vinci Code. Visit Rosslyn Chapel. Develop an appreciation of (scotch) Whiskey. Spend time in Edinburgh Castle. See the Crown Jewels. Drive to Loch Ness. See the former Royal Yacht Brittania. I won't tell if you pass on haggis. I can't see that a week is enough. Get away from the resort and interact with the wonderful Scottish people. DW and I were married at a Scottish castle (I wore a kilt). It was wonderful, and I wish we'd been there longer.

Jim


----------



## mav

Wonderful city, and  YES! a week is needed !  Don't forget the statue for Greyfriars Bobby   I'm a hugh dog lover!
 When we were there it was in July and we stayed at Edinburgh Residence thru RCI. Fantastic resort


----------



## tashamen

I'll be on an exchange at Edinburgh Residence for a week over Thanksgiving, and with a  friend who lives in Scotland have already decided on a day trip to Glasgow, another to York, and a third to St. Andrews.  That only leaves me 3 full days in Edinburgh and it feels like it's not enough!  I could easily spend a full week or more in any city.


----------



## myip

Is there any local tour company that can show us around?  We don't plan to drive.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Viator.*




myip said:


> Is there any local tour company that can show us around?  We don't plan to drive.


Click here for a selection of Edinburgh tours. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tashamen

I fly back home tomorrow and am very sad to be ending my week here at Edinburgh Residence - will write a review when I return.


----------



## RichardL

Think of Edinburg as one of many highlights of Scotland.  We have arrived at Edinburg airport for the past 3 years and thoroughly loved the city, and then managed to travel throughout the nearby countryside.  The city and the entire region is wonderful.  I have even managed to survive renting a car, although my wife sees this very differently, but my point is with or without a car there is excellent local transportation and 7 days will pass and you have only scratched the surface of a wonderful area.


----------



## Kauai Kid

That has to be a long, long flight from CA to Scotland.  Factor in a day or two to recover from Jet Lag.  I always think going East is worse than going West but that is just me.

If you see Nessie be sure and send us Tuggers a photo.

Sterling


----------



## jlwquilter

Sandeman's Tours are great. It's a 'pay what you feel it's worth' walking tour. They have one for Edinburgh. I've been on it twice. The first time was with the mother of a dear friend - she lives in the north of England and going to Edinburg is a weekend getaway place for her, so she's been many times. However it was the first time she'd taken this tour and she was so happy with it. She found it very informative, fun and couldn't believe how much she saw and learned. She has now taken Sandeman tours in other European countries when she and her husband take their jaunts. BTW Free By Foot is a similar operation and they are great too!

The 2nd time was when I re-visited with my husband. The tour was of course a repeat for me but still it was great to get a refresher course on where everything was.

A week is good if you don't want or need to rush. You can walk and/or take the bus in the city - no need to drive (in fact, it's probably not the best idea). I think you could see all the major attractions in 4 days if you plan well and keep moving. But that's personal preference and figuring out what city has more of what YOU want to see and do.

I always recommend going onto TripAdvisor for information.


----------



## tashamen

This reminds me that I never did write a review of my stay at Edinburgh Residence.  Guess I'll have time over the weekend with the next snowstorm arriving tomorrow...


----------



## Pompey Family

I was in Edinburgh for five days over Hogmanay and there was plenty to do all within walking distance. Mind you we were hitting the pubs around 3pm with http://www.thehangingbat.com a particular favourite, great if you like craft beers, so that spaced the days out a bit!

The National Museum and the National Galleries are free as well as a number of other museums and exhibits and that's before you've even thought about leaving the city centre.


----------



## cgeidl

*Nice would be our choice*

We  have gone more than once to both areas. In Scotland we had one week it poured every day of our two stays. The rainy week was not much fun. It is fine to rain a dozen times in a day driving around Scotland as it will also be sunny a dozen times.
We find the climate, food, and places to go and see are much better in the Nice area.Especially the food. Please eat all the haggis in Scotland so none is left if we go again. We have actually stayed a couple times in the country areas of Scotland and prefer that over Edinburg.


----------



## taterhed

DeniseM said:


> That's a nice time of year to go - weather should be great.





Passepartout said:


> Get out and explore. Read Dan Brown's Da Vinci Code. Visit Rosslyn Chapel. Develop an appreciation of (scotch) Whiskey. Spend time in Edinburgh Castle. See the Crown Jewels. Drive to Loch Ness. See the former Royal Yacht Brittania. I won't tell if you pass on haggis. I can't see that a week is enough. Get away from the resort and interact with the wonderful Scottish people. DW and I were married at a Scottish castle (I wore a kilt). It was wonderful, and I wish we'd been there longer.
> 
> Jim




Resurrecting this one...

I'm trying to put a quick (1 week) scotch tour together.  Any thoughts on 'must see' locations or bases for seeing the distilleries?  Any thoughts appreciated.

cheers.


----------



## vbk

*Scotch focus*

Since scotch is your focus, I would base your sightseeing on the location for the style of producing distilleries you hope to visit. For example, if you like lighter/fruitier malt, the Lowlands area (Clydebank & Pencaitland) your best bets and you will have access to  Edinburgh, Glascow, Stirling, etc. If you are headed to Speyside for fuller and more complex malts (Chivas, Glenlivet, Glenfiddich, etc) you can visit the Cairngorm National Park, Balmoral castle and others, and the Speyside Cooperage. 

Safe travels.


----------



## Blues

Val & Thompson gave you good advice.  Personally, I prefer the complex yet milder single malts of Speyside to the very peaty whiskeys you'll find in the Western Highlands and the islands.  But if you like heavy peat and smoky taste (like my wife), you may want to concentrate on the north and west.

We stayed at HGVC Craigendarroch, which is actually located in the Cairngorms National Park, in Ballater.  Just a few miles down the road from Balmoral Castle.  It was a wonderful place to stay.  Still almost an hour drive to the big Speyside distilleries (Glenfiddich, Glenlivet).  But I found that my favorite whiskey was Royal Lochnagar, which is directly adjacent to Balmoral (it's the official royal distillery), and just a few miles down the road from where we stayed.  I don't believe you can buy Royal Lochnagar in the US - it's not exported.  I'd love to get my hands on another couple of bottles of it.  Mine's gone 

-Bob


----------



## taterhed

Thanks so much! I'll reply from the computer a bit later.   Just the kind of advice I need. Did I mention that I love Ardbeg and Lagavulin?

Sent from my Kindle...pls forgive errors and brevity


----------



## Blues

taterhed said:


> Thanks so much! I'll reply from the computer a bit later.   Just the kind of advice I need. Did I mention that I love Ardbeg and Lagavulin?



Just like my wife.  We have a big bottle of Lagavulin, purchased at Costco, just for her.  It sounds like you may want to spend some time on the isle of Islay.

But if you also want to spend some time around Speyside, that would be a different part of the trip, as it's quite a ways away.  Glenfiddich is in Dufftown.  But I also recommend the town of Tomintoul, just to visit the Whiskey Castle.  It's definitely a tourist trap, with 1/2 the business consisting of a store with hokey souvenirs.  But the other half is a whiskey store with 500 varieties of single malts.  And the proprietor really knows his whiskeys!  I spent a pleasant couple of hours there sampling and comparing his wares.  And then I had to wander the town for a couple of hours until I was in shape to drive again 

-Bob


----------



## taterhed

vbk said:


> Since scotch is your focus, I would base your sightseeing on the location for the style of producing distilleries you hope to visit. For example, if you like lighter/fruitier malt, the Lowlands area (Clydebank & Pencaitland) your best bets and you will have access to  Edinburgh, Glascow, Stirling, etc. If you are headed to Speyside for fuller and more complex malts (Chivas, Glenlivet, Glenfiddich, etc) you can visit the Cairngorm National Park, Balmoral castle and others, and the Speyside Cooperage.
> 
> Safe travels.



Well, I'm a huge fan of heavily sherry'd scotch (Glen Farclas, Aberlour A'bunah, Glendronach, Mac's and more).  These are my 'go-to glass.' But (big but here) I consider the best scotch in my collection to be the Ardbeg, Lagavulin and Laphroig.  Yup, I like 'em peaty!   

I think I'm going to base my trip on the best distillery tours though...too hard to hit all my fav's in one trip.  Thanks for the advice.



Blues said:


> Val & Thompson gave you good advice.  Personally, I prefer the complex yet milder single malts of Speyside to the very peaty whiskeys you'll find in the Western Highlands and the islands.  But if you like heavy peat and smoky taste (like my wife), you may want to concentrate on the north and west.
> 
> We stayed at HGVC Craigendarroch, which is actually located in the Cairngorms National Park, in Ballater.  Just a few miles down the road from Balmoral Castle.  It was a wonderful place to stay.  Still almost an hour drive to the big Speyside distilleries (Glenfiddich, Glenlivet).  But I found that my favorite whiskey was Royal Lochnagar, which is directly adjacent to Balmoral (it's the official royal distillery), and just a few miles down the road from where we stayed.  I don't believe you can buy Royal Lochnagar in the US - it's not exported.  I'd love to get my hands on another couple of bottles of it.  Mine's gone
> 
> -Bob





Blues said:


> Just like my wife.  We have a big bottle of Lagavulin, purchased at Costco, just for her.  It sounds like you may want to spend some time on the isle of Islay.
> 
> But if you also want to spend some time around Speyside, that would be a different part of the trip, as it's quite a ways away.  Glenfiddich is in Dufftown.  But I also recommend the town of Tomintoul, just to visit the Whiskey Castle.  It's definitely a tourist trap, with 1/2 the business consisting of a store with hokey souvenirs.  But the other half is a whiskey store with 500 varieties of single malts.  And the proprietor really knows his whiskeys!  I spent a pleasant couple of hours there sampling and comparing his wares.  And then I had to wander the town for a couple of hours until I was in shape to drive again
> 
> -Bob



I'll take a look at the Castle and the accommodations--that's exactly the kind of info I'm searching for.  I just studied a few van-tours today; I've got a quote request, but may be too much $$$ I might try and duplicate the itinerary, but self-drive the route and utilize some TS accommodations.   I figure we could each take a day to be the designated driver and maybe use a car/bus service on one or two of the 'loop' days.  Once I get a sample itinerary, I might ping you back some feedback. I got this great list of "best distillery tours."  Not sure if it's complete, but it does look nice.  Really excited to find the Royal Lochnagar now. Great tip.

These are the top 10 Whisky Distilleries to Visit on your Scotland Vacation.


 *Laphroaig:*

With their heavy, smoked-peat flavor, the Islay malts are in a class  of their own. Try them!  This malt is pronounced “lafroyg” but your  pronunciation doesn’t matter—the taste is famous for instant  recognition. A fun, informal tour with plenty of wit at the ocean.  Port  Ellen, Islay
 *Lagavulin:*

Like its rival Laphroaig, this is a very distinctive malt.  It is  made in a traditional distillery with unusual pear-shaped stills.  A  very personal tour with no mass-market hustle. Port Ellen, Islay
 *Glenkinchie:*

A rare Lowland distillery, this was founded in 1837 and is 15 miles  from Edinburgh.  Location makes it a popular place to visit, meaning  semi-crowded, but it’s prepared. There’s a state-of-the-art visitor  center.
 *Edradour:*

Established in 1825, this is Scotland’s smallest distillery and its  cluster of buildings has remained unchanged for 150 years.  To witness  the process here is great because of the small size. Only 12 casks a  week are produced, making it a rare treat for a rare few. Near  Pitlochry.
 *Glenlivet:*

One of the first distilleries to come out of hiding and to be  legalized in 1824. Glenlivet has been at  the forefront of the industry  ever since.  A fluent and comprehensive tour. We love the musty  warehouse where the whisky sleeps for 12 – 18 years.  In Ballindalloch.
 *Glenfarclas:*

One of the few independent companies and proud of it.  Established in  1836, the distillery is owned and managed by the fifth generation of  the Grant family.  Tour the gleaming copper stills and then take a dram  in the Ships Room.  Terrific.  In Ballindalloch.
 *Macallan:*

Another of the famous Speyside brands, and one of the most modern  visitor centers in the valley. Aside from a guided tour, you explore  whisky-making using the latest interactive technology. For a fee, you  can become a connoisseur by prearranging an individually-tutored nosing  and tasting tour. Worth it!  In Craigellachie.
 *Cardow:*

The only distillery pioneered by a woman. Beside producing a  distinguished single malt, it provides the heart of the Johnnie Walker  blend.  This is one of the smaller distilleries and very charming.  In  Knockando.
 *Talisker:*

The only distillery on Skye, it’s been producing a highly-respected  malt since 1830.  Tours last 40 minutes and are bright and informative.   Plus, you’re on Skye…
 *Highland Park:*

Though definitely among the greats, it’s not the most famous whisky,  but it does have the best tour.  They’re remote–they try harder.   Prepare to be taken through deep piles of malt drying in a delicious  reek of peat.  In Kirkwall, Orkney.
Next steps:  Route, Distilleries, lodging and transportation.

Thanks again for the great suggestions!  

did I mention, when we were at Luwai Beach earlier this year, the Costco had just sold out of Lagavulin--at $50 a bottle!!!  Over $100 here at the house.  Sigh.


----------

